
Mac Pro 2019 Teardown - Tomte
https://de.ifixit.com/Teardown/Mac+Pro+2019+Teardown/128922
======
aspenmayer
Linked version is German subsite. Main page link at
[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Mac+Pro+2019+Teardown/128922](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Mac+Pro+2019+Teardown/128922)

Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21813831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21813831)

